# POST UP PICS OF ALL COLOR PHANTOM OR CANVIS TOPS!



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Can someone post pics of all styles colors of phantom or canvas tops!!! Need help on picking one for my 92 fleetwood brom! Prefer in the color blue. Thanx!!!


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

My canvas top on my Phaeton caddy


































also got some canvas on my bumper kit I'm workin on its darker though looks bright in the pic


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Sep 14 2010, 11:30 PM~18571685
> *My canvas top on my Phaeton caddy
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass ride homie :thumbsup: air shocks in rear?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Sep 14 2010, 10:30 PM~18571685
> *My canvas top on my Phaeton caddy
> 
> 
> ...



That fucker is clean!!! Homie!!! Like the way that bumper kit kame out! One of my HOMIES back in the days had a pheaton but it was Cooper & the top was chocolate brown!!!


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Sep 28 2010, 12:50 AM~18679500
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's clean homie! ? Is the top dyed or og color and who would carry it!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

its called hot rod blue and its made by stayfast,if u cant find them online let me know i can get it all day


back in 99 i had it in navy blue canvas and now its hot rod blue,i got it done in 07


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 28 2010, 01:31 PM~18683018
> *its called hot rod blue and its made by stayfast,if u cant find them online let me know i can get it all day
> back in 99 i had it in navy blue canvas and now its hot rod blue,i got it done in 07
> 
> ...



It matches good on ur ride homie but I'm looking for a color to compliment candy oriental blue, so if u got a pic of a top it would be coo!!! Thanx


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIMELESSCLASSICS._@Sep 29 2010, 03:59 AM~18690154
> *It matches good on ur ride homie but I'm looking for a color to compliment candy oriental blue, so if u got a pic of a top it would be coo!!! Thanx
> *


my car is oriental blue...hence da screen name... :0 i used to have a navy blue top like the one posted up top on da cadillac but i re-did it since there was a couple of cars that copied me locally


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

I need something that would go good with this!!!










the withe top is coo but if it gose a darker color I think it'll look better! That's why I need some help on desideing the best color.


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 8 2010, 06:09 PM~18769328
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That mofo is one bad ass ride homie, like that top to, wut color is that and where did u get it at?????


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TIMELESSCLASSICS._@Oct 9 2010, 01:04 AM~18771246
> *That mofo is one bad ass ride homie, like that top to, wut color is that and where did u get it at?????
> *


AINT MINES WISH IT WAS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

T. T. T. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone else have any pic of other tops in a light or dark colors, shades of blue!!!


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

T. T. T


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Im going with the canvas route too instead of vinyl. Prolly going with black.


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

That's coo kakalak but that's a reg color I need something in blues if not it's vynil and that comes in all kinds of shades of blue don't want to but just might happen!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

get at an upholstry shop and see your options


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

Any different color blues but in vynil more into the costom blues!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

T. T. T.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Oct 8 2010, 06:09 PM~18769328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

